# Sorbitol



## stennienotebook (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm assuming here that I'm not the only one who has problems with my IBS-D and Sorbitol (artificial sweetener) and usually it is pretty easy to avoid- no sugar-free mints or gum or anything. However I recently found out that it is in like every toothpaste everywhere... I finally found one (Tom's of Maine's Children's strawberry) that didn't have any in there, their other brands have Xylitol which isn't as bad as Sorbitol but still not good. I just wanted to let everyone know about it because I was feeling sick a lot and didn't even think of my toothpaste all this time


----------

